# Please close the door quietly. Thank you.



## smeriglio

Hello,
I want to write on a sign to be put on a hotel corridor in all your languages :
"Please close the doors quietly. Thank you."

In italian:
" Perfavore evitate di sbattere le porte"

Thankyou in advance


----------



## jazyk

Maybe a better rendition in English would be:
Please don't slam the door. Thank you.

In Portuguese it would be:
Favor não bater a porta. Obrigado.


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish we say:
Lütfen kapıyı sessizce kapatınız.Teşekkürler.


----------



## mallujulia

In Spanish:
Por favor, no de portazos. Gracias
Por favor,cierre la puerta con cuidado. Gracias


----------



## sokol

In German you usually don't see a 'thank you' at the end in this _very specialised_ context, and such signs are kept in impersonal style, further some ancient features like the ending of 'Tür' would be added (even though in everyday speech you never use them). This then would be:

Bitte Türe leise schliessen.

(A word-by-word translation would sound _very _unnatural; this would be "Bitte schliessen Sie die Tür leise. Danke."


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Luk venligst døren forsigtigt, tak.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: الرجاء إغلاق الباب بهدوء. شكرًا


----------



## mina7166

En español, también puede ser:
Por favor, cierre la puerta despacio. Gracias.
Por favor, cierre despacio. Gracias. (si el cartel está colgado en la puerta)


----------



## franz rod

Smeriglio, io non scriverei mai una simile frase in italiano in un albergo: mi sembra poco cortese.
Preferirei sicuramente frasi come:
"Si prega di non sbattere le porte."
"Si prega i gentili ospiti di chiudere le porte senza sbatterle/senza troppa veemenza".


----------



## krolaina

franz rod said:


> Smeriglio, io non scriverei mai una simile frase in italiano in un albergo: mi sembra poco cortese.
> Preferirei sicuramente frasi come:
> "Si prega di non sbattere le porte."
> "Si prega i gentili ospiti di chiudere le porte senza sbatterle/senza troppa veemenza".


 
Sono d'accordo, grazie Franz per dirlo . Allora in spagnolo direi qualcosa più educata:
Se ruega no dar portazos, gracias.


----------



## smeriglio

franz rod said:


> Smeriglio, io non scriverei mai una simile frase in italiano in un albergo: mi sembra poco cortese.
> Preferirei sicuramente frasi come:
> "Si prega di non sbattere le porte."
> "Si prega i gentili ospiti di chiudere le porte senza sbatterle/senza troppa veemenza".



Graie franz rod
la tua proposta è sicuramente migliore della mia. La fretta di scrivere qualcosa mi ha consigliato male. Mi piace la tua prima proposta perchè è breve e cortese.
Mille grazie .


----------



## Grop

A French suggestion: _Prière de fermer la porte en douceur._


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: *Пожалуйста, не хлопайте дверью.*


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

_Bonvolu, ne klakfermi la pordon. Dankon._
_Bonvolu, ne albati la pordon. Dankon._


----------



## heresys

Greek:
Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα με προσοχή. Ευχαριστώ.
ps. If You need capital letters or transliteration let me know!


----------



## valo__fan

Παρακαλώ κλείνετε την πόρτα με προσοχή. Ευχαριστώ.
(Parakalw kleinete tin porta me prosoxi.Efxaristw.)


----------



## Katuka

mina7166 said:


> En español, también puede ser:
> Por favor, cierre la puerta despacio. Gracias.
> Por favor, cierre despacio. Gracias. (si el cartel está colgado en la puerta)


 

Este está más adecuado


----------



## smeriglio

Grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto !!!

Thank you very much to everybody !!!


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
For me it is somewhat unusual (maybe Czechs wonts to close door quietly?). So translation isn't so clear problem: my try:
Zavírejte dveře opatrně, prosím! _or _
Nebouchejte/nepráskejte dveřmi, prosím!  _or _
Zavírejte dveře potichu, prosím! (silently)

In Lithuanian:
Netrankykite duris/durimis, prašau!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch:*
Gelieve de deur zachtjes te sluiten. Alvast bedankt.
Suit de deur zachtjes, a.u.b. Bedankt.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Konnichiwa,

Japanese:
ドアは/扉は静かに閉めてください。
doa-wa/tobira-wa shizukani shimete kudasai.

We could add "thank you" but it would sound a tad insistent.


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: 

It can be:

- Pakisira ng pinto ng dahan-dahan. Salamat.
- Pakisara ng pinto ng mahinahon. Salamat.


----------

